# Happy Birthday, Stub!



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Tomorrow (August 23rd) is my baby girl's 1st birthday. We celebrated with some of her favorite treats. Turkey and mealworms .... YUM!

Here is a short video of her annointing with my hand when she was just 3 weeks old.






She's gotten so big!

Pre-Birthday Bath
[attachment=1:3cg0xgn1]IMG_1070.JPG[/attachment:3cg0xgn1]
Birthday Girl!
[attachment=2:3cg0xgn1]IMG_1072.JPG[/attachment:3cg0xgn1]
Nomming on birthday treats
[attachment=0:3cg0xgn1]IMG_1074.JPG[/attachment:3cg0xgn1]


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awww, congratulations Stub! Happy Birthday! :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday and here's to many many more to come


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Stub!!!!! Love the hat! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Stub


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Herisson said:


> Happy Birthday Stub!!!!! Love the hat! :mrgreen:


That hat pic needs to be in the hedgies wearing hats album


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Happy Birthday, sweet girl!


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Stub!!!


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

Where is this hedgies wearing hats album? I must see it!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy birthday, Stub! Do you feel wiser after your first year in the world? <3


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Stub and I thank you all kindly for the birthday wishes!



Sela said:


> Do you feel wiser after your first year in the world


I know I'M wiser, but I think she knew it all, all along.


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Stub!!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Slightly belated, but happy birthday Stub! I like the picture with the Birthday Girl hat.


----------

